# Do your degus get nightmares?



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

One of mine seems to! Yoko has always been a bit more of an individual than my other 3 and seems to be the most intelligent. Sometimes she starts squeaking a warning cry loudly but is asleep! When it carries on for some time I have to gently cuddle her and maybe give her a few of her fav treats till she calms down. Just wondered if anyone else has experienced this with their goos?


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

yup... can be quite annoying in the middle of the night, especially if they wake up the son :devil:

I'm pretty sure they all do it of my 4, but one does seem to do it a bit more often, he annoys the other degus so they push him out of bed when he does it, bless him


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Yes, it's not the best when they go off in the middle of the night! I wonder what they dream about? They're mad little things but I do love 'em.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Well, male degus shriek their head off for hours after they have done you know what. Maybe, it is not a nightmare after all. but a rather nice dream


----------



## Gaz_dbd (Apr 30, 2009)

ive never notcied this with mine and they are in my bedroom.

mine are both girls and always sleep cuddled up together, never normally hear sounds from them


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Gaz_dbd said:


> ive never notcied this with mine and they are in my bedroom.
> 
> mine are both girls and always sleep cuddled up together, never normally hear sounds from them


Obviously very well adjusted girls! Like I said I've only noticed my Yoko doing it and whilst she's intergrated into my colony of 4 very well she's also a little bit different. The other three are siblings I'm sure but I don't think Yoko is from the same litter - her eye shape is completely different and she behaves differently too. Although not the alpha of the group she's the tamest and most intelligent. She's probably the moodiest of the four too lol!


----------

